# Arminian pups



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 15, 2006)

One day the local Arminian Methodist minister was walking through the small town he pastored in. as he walked by one house he looked over the picket fence and saw a little boy with a dog that was nursing some newborn pups.

The Methodist minister asked "œWhat kind of pups are they son?" The little boy replied "œThese pups here are Arminian pups." The Methodist minister chuckled and went back to his office at the church.

A week later the Methodist minister saw the local Presbyterian minister in the local deli. Remembering the little boy´s comments about the pups, he thought he would have a little fun. He told the Presbyterian minister that he had something he wanted him to see and led him down the street to the little boys home.

The ministers came to the house and there was the little boy in the yard with his pups. The Methodist minister with a big grin told the Presbyterian minister to ask the boy what kind of pups they were.

The Presbyterian mininster asked "œYoung man what kind of pups do you have there?"

The little boy answered, "œWhy these here are Calvinist pups."

The Methodist minister quickly jumped in "œBut son you told me last week they were Arminian pups."

The boy replied "œWell yes sir, they were, but that was before their eyes were open."


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 15, 2006)

Heard it before, but it's great!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Augusta (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 15, 2006)

Clever! I'm going to find someway, somehow, to work that into my sermon next week.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Heard it before, but it's great!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 16, 2006)

Calivinistic Postmil Pups

Jonathan Qualls Joke.

[Edited on 4-16-2006 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 16, 2006)




----------

